# Tablet für's Studium



## DaMiihii (7. April 2012)

*Tablet für's Studium*

Hallo PCGH-Gemeinde! 

Ich weiß net ob ich hier mit meiner Frage richtig bin..... aber ich stell sie einfach mal 
Zur Zeit benütze ich ein Netbook fürs Studium um ursprünglich etwas längere Texte einfacher mitschreiben zu können. Diese habe ich dann mit Hilfe von OneNote in die einzelne Fächer sortiert und verwaltet.
Jetzt ist es mittlerweile jedoch so, dass ich eigentlich nurnoch Notizen in Skripten (welche auch als PDF vorliegen) machen muss!

Jetzt zu meiner Frage... gibt es da vlt. eine Tablet-Lösung? (Da ein Tablet auch viel leichter ist als viele Ordner  )
Gibt es denn z.Z. ein Tablet, mit dem ich mit einem Stift einfach Notizen in eine PDF schreiben kann? Praktisch wäre es natürlich wenn ich meine OneNote Datenbank weiter führen könnte... aber des wird wohl eher erst gut mit einem Win8 Tablet gehn oder? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe! 

LG Michi


----------



## TacTic (7. April 2012)

*AW: Tablet für's Studium*

Samsung Note unterstützt sowas, soweit ich weiß.
Und groß genug ist es auch um alles gut lesen zu können.


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2012)

*AW: Tablet für's Studium*

Wenn du etwa 1500€ ausgeben kannst hol dir ein Convertable, am besten ein Thinppad X220 Tablet, eventuell ein EliteBook 2760p oder ein Lifebook T901.


Wenn du ein reines Tablet willst hol dir am besten das Samsung XE700


Wenn du noch etwas warten kannst: alle genannten Geräte sollten in den nächsten Monaten ein Ivy Bridge Update erhalten: etwas mehr Leistung, vor allem Grafikleistung, USB 3.0 (soweit nicht onehin vorhanden) und längere Akkulaufzeiten


----------



## Iceananas (8. April 2012)

*AW: Tablet für's Studium*

Grundsätzlich funktioniert das Mitschreiben, so wie du es vorhast, nur mit Tablets, die auch dafür konzepiert sind.
Es gibt auch "Eingabestifte" für normale Touchscreens, die sind allerdings genauso dick wie mein kleiner Fingern und funktionieren genauso gut wie ich mit dem Finger in Sand male. Das ist Bauernfängerei und falle bitte nicht darauf rein.

Androidgeräte gibts da nicht so viele, das ältere HTC Flyer (7", wäre mir zu klein) und das Lenovo Thinkpad Tab (10" mit Tegra 2) haben jeweils Stifteingabe mit einem speziellen Stift. Das kommende Galaxy Note 10.1 wäre auch ein Kandidat.

Aber Handnotizen am Touchscreen ist so ne Sache. Ich würde erstmal probieren wie das schreiben funktioniert. Richtige Convertible Tablets wie das o.g. Lenovo X220 haben ein Schreibgefühl wie auf Papier und Features wie verschiedene Druckintensität oder Handerkennung (man kann die Hand ablegen während man schreibt). Die Teile sind auch nicht umsonst so teuer, denn eine gute Toucheinheit mit Stift kostet schon mehr als ein ganzes Android Tablet.


----------



## ile (8. April 2012)

One Note gibt es auch für Android by the way.


----------



## DaMiihii (8. April 2012)

*AW: Tablet für's Studium*

hey, danke für eure Antworten!! 

Ja ok ... hätte nicht gedacht, dass es da scheinbar noch nix gescheites in einfacher Tablet-Form für diese Anforderung gibt o.O .
So 1000€ + sind mir dann doch etwas zu teuer als Student... nur damit ich nicht so viel tragen muss  ... hätte da eher an "normale" Tablet Preise (~500€) gedacht.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, in welcher Preisklasse sich so ca. die Win8 -Tablets mit 86x CPU bewegen werden? Weil wenn die dann auch so bei geschätzten 1000€ + liegen, dann brauch ich garnicht erst länger warten^^
Das Galaxy Note 10.1 wäre wenn dann die beste Alternative oder? Kenn mich mit Android net so aus. Hab daheim nur ein Windows Phone7. Gibts bei Android denn gute APPs, mit denen man PDFs gut bearbeiten kann? Wie z.B. Notizen einfügen, Textstellen markieren etc..


Edite: 

hab gerade diesen Beitrag gelesen (http://www.tabtech.de/android-bzw-g...stbericht-das-tablet-fur-studium-und-business) ... das Lenovo ThinkPad scheind doch recht gut für meine Anforderungen zu reichen und ist auch nicht so teuer  
hättet ihr noch irgendein Einspruch oder so?^^ Bzw. steht schon fest, dass ein ähnliches Tablet rauskommen soll was vlt irgendwas besser kann?


----------



## Iceananas (8. April 2012)

*AW: Tablet für's Studium*



DaMiihii schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen, in welcher Preisklasse sich so ca. die Win8 -Tablets mit 86x CPU bewegen werden? Weil wenn die dann auch so bei geschätzten 1000€ + liegen, dann brauch ich garnicht erst länger warten^^


Im dem Tablet Bereich wird man verstärkt auf ARM setzen, auch mit Win8. x86 wird weiterhin eher exotisch bleiben und dementsprechend teuer. Ist aber nur eine Prognose von mir, wissen tuts ja keiner 



DaMiihii schrieb:


> Gibts bei Android denn gute APPs, mit denen man PDFs gut bearbeiten kann? Wie z.B. Notizen einfügen, Textstellen markieren etc..



 Ja gibt es. ezPDF ist meines Wissens die beste App für sowas. Die App ist schnell und hat sehr umfangreiche Funktionen wie Handschrift, Markieren, "Sticky Notes" und viel mehr. Daran wirds nicht scheitern ^^



DaMiihii schrieb:


> hab gerade diesen Beitrag gelesen (Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet Testbericht - Das Tablet für Studium und Business) ... das Lenovo ThinkPad scheind doch recht gut für meine Anforderungen zu reichen und ist auch nicht so teuer
> hättet ihr noch irgendein Einspruch oder so?^^ Bzw. steht schon fest, dass ein ähnliches Tablet rauskommen soll was vlt irgendwas besser kann?


 Probieren geht übers Studieren würd ich sagen ^^ schätze mal die wenigsten haben hier mit dem Ding gearbeitet. Ich würde einfach gucken welcher Markt das Tablet hat und selbst mal probieren wie das schreiben funktioniert. Ein ähnliches, besseres kommendes Gerät ist nur noch das Galaxy Note 10.1.


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2012)

*AW: Tablet für's Studium*

Es gibt x86 Tablets in der Preisklasse um 500€ aber das sind alles Billigmodelle mit ATOM; flüssige Handschrifterkennung braucht ziemlich viel Leistung, mit einem ATOM macht das keinen Spaß.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass diese billigen Tablets alle nur einen (Fingeroptimierten) Kapazitiven Touchscreen haben, im Vergleich zu einem Kapazitiv-Induktivem Touchscreen, auf dem man mit einem Magnetstift schreiben kann ohne das der Bildschirm irritiert wird, wenn man die Hand auf das Display legt ist das natürlich nicht ganz das Wahre; soetwas gibt es aber leider erst ab ~1000€ (neu...)

Ein relativ empfehlenswertes billig-X86 Tablet wäre das Acer Iconia Tab W500 mit AMD C50, das ab etwa 500€ erhältlich ist. Es hat aber auch nur einen kapazitiven Touchscreen.

Eine weitere, relativ günstige Möglichkeit wäre ein _gebrauchtes_ X200t oder x60t bzw. x61t Thinkpad; diese sind häufig sehr preiswert, in gutem Zustand und oft sogar mit Garantie gebraucht erhältlich. Sie bieten einen Kapazitiv-Induktiven Touchscreen und ausreichend Leistung für die Stifteingabe, zum Teil ist der Akku bei Gebrauchtgeräten aber nichtmehr in Topzustand (aber man kann ja problemlos einen neuen kaufen).


----------

